# PHP Browsergame Tutorial?



## PRO67 (9. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe eine frage wo finde ich eine Tutorial wo Browsergame programmierung erklärt wird ich suche ganze zeit finde keine! Weil ich will mir eine Browsergame Programmieren! Nicht so was übertribbenes wie Bigpoint Games!

Z.B.S so was http://pennergame.de oder  http://shisha-spiel.de.pm!

MFG: PRO67


----------



## Acriss (9. September 2007)

Hi,
ich schreibe gerade selber ein Browsergame,
wenn du willst, kannst du dich mal per PN melden, dann erkläe ich dir ein bischen was


----------



## splasch (9. September 2007)

Wir schreiben schon seit längeren ein Browsergame.
Schau mal hier rein.
http://kluge.beeven.de/forum/

Dort kanst du allmögliche fragen um Browsergame stellen.
Oder entuell auch mitmachen.

Mfg Splasch


----------



## PRO67 (9. September 2007)

*Ich such keine Browsergame wo ich Mitarbeiten kann...*



> Wir schreiben schon seit längeren ein Browsergame.
> Schau mal hier rein.
> http://kluge.beeven.de/forum/
> 
> ...



Ich suche keine Browser Game wo ich Mitarbeiten kann ich suche nur eine gute Beschreibung oder Tutorial wie mann eine Browser Game Programmiert z.b.s Angriff Programmierung oder Kaufen und Verkaufen usw......


----------



## splasch (9. September 2007)

Mein Lieber..

Ein Tutorials was dir eine Komplettes oder auch Teile davon vor Codet wirst du nicht finden.
Allerdings gibst Opensource Projekte dort kanst du dir den gesamte Game Code downloaden und mal nachschauen wie das eine und andere gelöst wurde.

Vorausetzung ist dafür das du auch sehr gute Php kentnisse hast und Dir eine OOP Ortentierte Programmierung kein fremdwort ist.

Mfg Splasch


----------



## multimolti (9. September 2007)

Hallo!

Du kannst dir das eigentlich selber überlegen, denke ich. Ich mache gerade selber eins, und habe dafür auch kein Tutorial.

Als erstes brauchst du einen Login, den kannst du überall fertig finden. Achte darauf, das jeder User eine eindeutige ID bekommt, damit du ihn nicht anhand des Namens identifizieren musst. Die ID speicherst du am besten in einer Session oder einem Cookie.
Dann kannst du in jeder Tabelle eine Spalte OwnerID oder so machen, durch die du die Einheiten/Gebäude/Städte/wasauchimmer identifizieren kannst. Mit "SELECT * FROM Table WHERE OwnerID=$_SESSION['userid']" bekommst du dann alles, was dem aktuellen Benutzer gehört.
Damit hast du schon mal die Grundlagen, und kleine Sachen kannst du sicher auch selber überlegen, oder hier im Forum erfragen.

Grüße


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (9. September 2007)

Hast du dich überhaupt schonmal mit PHP beschäftigt? Mir jedenfalls ging es nach meinem allererstem PHP-Script (einem simplen Formular, das die Werte in die DB einträgt) so, dass ich einen Aha-Effekt hatte.
Ich dachte mir: Aha! Wenn ich das ein wenig umbaue, hab ich ja schon ein Gästebuch. Und ein simples  Forum wäre ja auch nicht grade viel schwerer. Und ein Browsergame braucht ja auch nicht viel mehr außer noch einem Login und ein paar Berechnungen.

Also beschäftige dich mal ein wenig damit, dann werden dir die Grundprinzipien früher oder später schon noch klar. Wenn du erstmal ein Gästebuch und später irgendwas komplexeres wie ein Forum oder ein kleines CMS geschrieben hast (wozu es weiter nicht viel braucht außer ein wenig Geduld und Übung), wirst du wohl auch selbst wissen, wie man ein Browsergame programmiert. Natürlich gibt es immer knifflige Sachen, bei denen du vielleicht nicht direkt weiterweißt, aber von den Grundlagen her brauchst du eigentlich nicht viel. Kannst du ein simples Forum programmieren (sprich: Login, Beiträge schreiben und Ausgeben, Topics/Threads, Admin-Funktionen), dann kannst du auch ein Browsergame programmieren ... Von der Qualität des Codes mal abgesehen


----------



## PRO67 (10. September 2007)

*Was für ein Programm....*

Was für ein Programm ist eigentlich dass beste.....?
Wenns geht Freeware ich fange gerade neu an PHP zur Programmieren...
Freeware und leicht zur kontrolieren.....

MFG: PRO67


----------



## splasch (10. September 2007)

> Was für ein Programm ist eigentlich dass beste.....?
> Wenns geht Freeware ich fange gerade neu an PHP zur Programmieren...



Das ist Ansicht sache Die einen sagen das Programm ist besser Die anderen wiederum das.

Ein gutes Freeware ist mir nicht bekannt aber zbs. Zend Studio ist ein sehr  gutes Programm um php zu Programmieren allerding Kostenpflichtig gibt aber eine 30 Tage Test version zum ausbrobieren.

Sonst gibt noch Ultraedit32 auch kostenpflichtig
oder Komodo oder Phase5

Mfg Splasch


----------



## multimolti (10. September 2007)

Ich persönlich empfehle dir den Proton Editor. Der ist nur 500kb groß, macht Syntax-Highlighting für viele Sprachen (PHP, JavaScript, HTML, CSS,...) und hat all diese praktischen Suchen/Ersetzen/... Funktionen.
Ist Freeware, kannst nach dem Link googlen oder einfach von meinem Server laden:
http://imbissgame.im.funpic.de/Proton.zip

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Flex (10. September 2007)

Notepad++
Notepad2
InType

Alles schöne, schlanke Editoren mit einer Menge Features und Syntax Highlighting für viele Sprachen.

An IDEs gibt es Eclipse mit dem PHPEclipse Addon oder PDT (einfach mal googlen).
Ansonsten eben erwähnte Zend IDE.

Für Linux bzw. MacOS gibt es natürlich auch einige, bluefish z. B.


----------



## boykottke (11. September 2007)

Ich persönlich verwende Maguma OpenStudio. Zugegeben, ist wirklich nicht das beste Programm, aber wenn man sich einmal daran gewöhnt hat... Normalerweise benötigt man zur Programmierung lediglich den Windowseditor und zum Testen einen Apache...


----------



## Sly_the_Thief (26. Februar 2009)

@ Topic:

Am besten du versuchst das selbst. Den Coden heißt nicht immer nur irgendwas zu schreiben, sondern auch mal logisch zu denken. Als ich mal angefangen habe eine simple Shoutbox zu coden, hab ich mir gedacht. Ah! Wenn ich Funktion X und Y mal verbinde hab ich ja schon ein kleines Gästebuch. Wenn du PHP gut kannst und dir viele Funktionen bekannt sind, wirst du eigentlich schnell sehen mit was du deine Vorstellungen realisieren kannst. Ok manchmal ist denken schwer - wie bei mir. Ich suche auch / bzw habe ein Script wie bei Pennergame, für die Weiterbildungen, wo der Countdown nach verlassen der Seite weiterläuft. Lösung: Aktuellen timestamp in eine MySQL-Tabelle, Differenz vom Timestamp bis zum Ablaufdatum auslesen, ausgeben und fertig .

Und als Editor kann ich nur den Weaverslave empfehlen. Ist wirklich richtig gut, hat auch schon fertige Sachen für Formulare etc drin, wenn man mal keine Lust hat alles selbst zu schreiben .


----------



## splasch (26. Februar 2009)

Auch wenn das Thema schon alt ist.

Schauste unter: http://forum.bg-entwicklung.de/

Mfg Splasch


----------



## DonKamillentee (21. März 2010)

Ist zwar schon älter, aber schau auf: http://xnova-reloaded.eu/
Da sind viele Programmierer, die sich gegenseitig helfen! (Unteranderem ICH ^^)

Ich arbeite auch grade an einem Browsergame und suche mir nur die wichtigsten Funktionen von der Seite!

Viele Grüße
DonKamillentee


----------



## Frajac (10. Mai 2011)

Hi,

die Entwicklung eines Browsergames ist natürlich nicht einfach.
Aber man kann viele Fehler schon von Grundauf vermeiden. Ich habe selbst ein Browsergame entwickelt und dabei allerhand Fehler gemacht die man eigentlich gar nicht erst hätte machen müssen, wenn es ein ordentliches Tutorial für den Einstieg gegeben hätte. Was man allein schon mit einer Rangliste falsch machen kann ist erschreckend.
Für diejenigen die sich an die Spieleenrwicklung wagen wollen, gibt es unter gameseal.net ein paar gute Tutorials. Unter anderem werden die Themen "Karte", "Truppenbewegungen", "Datenbank" und "Rangliste" behandelt. Weitere werden wohl noch folgen.

Greetz,
- Frajac -


----------



## MiMi (10. Mai 2011)

Schoen wie alte Beitraege rausgekramt werden... 
Start: Ende 2007
1. mal rausgekramt: Anfang 2009
2. mal rausgekramt: Anfang 2010
3. mal rausgekramt: Mitte 2011


----------

